# What can you tell me about the Traynor YGL-3 (Mark 3)?



## TheShelteringSky (Aug 7, 2020)

I've been on the search for a powerful, clean tube amp to replace my lackluster Blues Jr with, and I found a cool vintage Traynor YGL3 Mk3 that seems to appeal to me. I'm gonna go try it out tomorrow and I'm pretty excited. Has anyone had any experience with these amps? How is it in terms of reliability/quality? It's apparently heavy as hell, but I'm fine with that. Vintage Traynors seem to have a cult following these days, but I can't find too much info about the YGL-3 out there (it seems that the YBA, or whatever it's called - the Bassman copy - seems to be the more sought after vintage amp).


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

These amps are indestructible if properly maintained.
Standard parts that will always be available unlike many modern amps.
And they are very easy to repair for any good amps tech. I have repaired several of them
This amp will need, in the short term,( If not already done ) replacement of the filter caps and probably other electrolytic capacitors.

But who needs such a powerful amp with 4 output tubes requiring a 4 ohm cabinet ?


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

We know that vintage Traynor amps are powerful and clean. Just that fact that it's a 2x12, it will outshine the tone of any Blues Jr model. Reliable and heavy - YES! 
I only recall 2 YGL-3 amps in use. One was in a pro band and the other was played by a friend. During my playing years, the YBA Bass Master was seen and used more often. I think the YGL was more power than most of us needed or wanted and it would have cost more?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I had one. It was a great amp. It is very VERY heavy and built like a tank. It had a very big clear sound and was still loaded with the original speakers. It was way more amp than I needed, so I sold it and bought smaller. Mine was on casters, so moving it wasn't too difficult, but stairs were an issue. Not sure if casters were original or somebody added afterward. I think mine was a 1971 maybe(??). I was not disappointed with the amp in any way, it was just too loud for my small room. I do like the CDN made local amps. It is known as the twin killer.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Verne said:


> I had one. It was a great amp. It is very VERY heavy and built like a tank. It had a very big clear sound and was still loaded with the original speakers. It was way more amp than I needed, so I sold it and bought smaller. Mine was on casters, so moving it wasn't too difficult, but stairs were an issue. Not sure if casters were original or somebody added afterward. I think mine was a 1971 maybe(??). I was not disappointed with the amp in any way, it was just too loud for my small room. I do like the CDN made local amps. It is known as the twin killer.



Original head don't have caster.
I never see or heard about original amps head with caster.

Too heavy and powerful. I won't buy it


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have 3 combo’s and a head version. Pete Traynor made these to be clean at ear bleeding volumes. Yep, it a twin killer… it’s an amazing pedal platform and is an amazing amp for the bass! I kid you not !
The combos did not come with casters, people usually added them afterwards and for a good reason.

as for reliability, these will outlive us and our kids. Easy to fix and rarely fail. The bass master was 1/3 the price of this amp at the time. That alone is reason enough to understand why the Bassmaster was more popular.The Mark 3 was aimed at gigging musicians on the road. Pete was responding to country guitar players that needed more power with a clean sound.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I gigged with a Mark 3 head for a few years. It's a beast of an amp and it sounds great. It never let me down, miked or unmiked.

If you can turn it up a bit at home, then you'll be happy. Otherwise, it's probably too much. But if you found a good deal, go for it.

Its lower wattage cousin is the YRM-1 Reverb Master. I had that for a while too. Very similar to the Mark 3, but it only has the one channel.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

EL34 to EL34, the loudest that I've played with. About 20 years ago, I had one set-up in the loft of our barn, cranked and I was amazed at the sound energy that it produced...raised all the hairs on the back of my neck and when finished the dust and crap in the air was incredible...it's an experience that I don't believe can be simulated. Not recommended unless you're willing to accept some hearing impairment but worth the rush.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had a couple of them. One actually was rebiased for KT88s - wooo! Great clean platforms, can dirty up nice too, I used to jumper the channels for that. In one combo I put a Weber Blue and Silver pair (50 W ceramic each). It was to die for, but very, very heavy and VERY, VERY loud. If you've got a strong back and a place to play it, I would say buy it.


----------

